# Are you infected. May lose internet by July 9.



## zzzz

Never hurts to check.



> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.







Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com


----------



## Big Black Dog

Well, if this is true, at least I will be able to use the internet in early July just prior to my birthday...


----------



## mudwhistle

zzzz said:


> Never hurts to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com
Click to expand...


Sounds like Obama's "Kill Switch" going into effect.


----------



## Douger

Linux live cd. Problem solved.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Linuxmint 11 on main PC...Bodhi Linux on laptops...so you guys have fun, I'm not worried.


----------



## The_Lone_Troll

Quite frankly, you have to have pretty lame PC defences to fall victim to this one, or be a serious computer  n00b.


----------



## Ringel05

I'm protected.


----------



## SoCalBadBoy13

Leave it to the Federal Bureau of Idiots  this is almost as scarey as the Y2K threat....not. If it happens, it happens, not like its frying ya PC. It will bring in business too from all those people that will be panicking about the connection...




WAKE UP AMERICA!!! REMEMBER THIS IS OUR(THE PEOPLE) COUNTRY.


----------



## Intense

Ringel05 said:


> I'm protected.



Condoms don't work on Fire-Aids Silly.


----------



## The T

zzzz said:


> Never hurts to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com
Click to expand...

 
SEE THE FOLLOWING:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/computers/232763-last-call-by-fbi.html

Explained in DETAIL.


----------



## Noomi

I've checked and my computer is fine. Thank goodness, because if it was at risk, I wouldn't have a clue how to fix it!


----------



## Dante

zzzz said:


> Never hurts to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com
Click to expand...


no thanks and fuck you.

just print out how somebody could fix things without linking to a fucking government hacker site


----------



## Ringel05

Intense said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condoms don't work on Fire-Aids Silly.
Click to expand...


How about shrink wrap?


----------



## Dante

I still haven't checked my status. a little over 60,000 US computers infected?

what are the odds?


----------



## Katzndogz

Just check it out at the FBI website.  You can run an FBI program that will access your computer and fix it for you.


----------



## Oddball

Got a clean bill of health from McAffee.

McAfee SiteAdvisor Software


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Sounds like alarmist propaganda to me.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Linux + viruses =


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> Got a clean bill of health from McAffee.
> 
> McAfee SiteAdvisor Software



Penicillin worked for me.  Good thing the doc didn't put me on report.........


----------



## L.K.Eder

i am in the business of winning internets, not losing internets.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Katzndogz said:


> Just check it out at the FBI website.  You can run an FBI program that will access your computer and fix it for you.


Why would you allow the FBI to scan your computer? 

I don't have anything illegal on there but still, f*ck em. If they wanna' look at my computer they can get a warrant.


----------



## Katzndogz

Mad Scientist said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just check it out at the FBI website.  You can run an FBI program that will access your computer and fix it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you allow the FBI to scan your computer?
> 
> I don't have anything illegal on there but still, f*ck em. If they wanna' look at my computer they can get a warrant.
Click to expand...


I would't because I never believed this latest hysteria to begin with.   If it's not mysterious computer viruses, it's bird flu viruses, it's alar, its global warming/cooling/change, Y2K.   Have you noticed that there is a new hysteria almost every day with the same solution.   The government will take care of it for you.


----------



## MikeK

Noomi said:


> I've checked and my computer is fine. Thank goodness, because if it was at risk, I wouldn't have a clue how to fix it!


Me, too.


----------



## XPostFacto

Katzndogz said:


> Just check it out at the FBI website.  You can run an FBI program that will access your computer and fix it for you.



Yeah, but then they'll be able to access all my violent video games and conclude that I'm some wacko. I think this virus was created by the FBI.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Why is this still a sticky?


----------



## INOCsolutions

This is a serious issue. If that were to be true, and if it's a given that a lot of users are already infected, then the security of the net is questionable. More research and data required regarding this issue.


----------



## Judicial review

Oh thank God!! Just what i need.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

zzzz said:


> Never hurts to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com
Click to expand...


Encountered some curious malware downloading user-created 'maps' for a fairly old obscure rpg. Thing powered-off my system and made it unable to power back on. And when it did it would randomly shut itself off again. 

Deleted the game directory and that fixed things. But to make sure this was the source reinstalled it, reinstalled the same maps and sure enough the problem re-emerged. Deleted again and that fixed it. 

Because of how many maps I had, I'm not sure which one was ultimately responsible.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

zzzz said:


> Never hurts to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com
Click to expand...


Ya right. Something just one company on earth can determine and help you fix is totally legit.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

So this turned out to be a complete load of bullshit.  Shocking, I know....


----------



## pauls

Didn't this go around a year or two ago?

Maybe it was longer than that... it has something to do with an Internet proxy ???
anyway, I have been using Linux for well over ten years.

oops! this is a very old post that has had some recent activity - sorry, nothing to see here, move along, move along....


----------



## rcfieldz

wipe.reload.update.


----------



## Ringel05

INOCsolutions said:


> This is a serious issue. If that were to be true, and if it's a given that a lot of users are already infected, then the security of the net is questionable. More research and data required regarding this issue.


Did you even see the date this was posted?????  I mean really........


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

zzzz said:


> Never hurts to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com
Click to expand...

I don't even have anti-virus on my system. Never needed it I haven't run into anything yet that I can't get rid of myself.


----------



## frigidweirdo

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never hurts to check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For computer users, a few mouse clicks could mean the difference between staying online and losing Internet connections this summer.
> 
> Unknown to most of them, their problem began when international hackers ran an online advertising scam to take control of infected computers around the world. In a highly unusual response, the FBI set up a safety net months ago using government computers to prevent Internet disruptions for those infected users. But that system is to be shut down.
> 
> The FBI is encouraging users to visit a website run by its security partner, DCWG | DNS Changer Working Group , that will inform them whether they're infected and explain how to fix the problem. After July 9, infected users won't be able to connect to the Internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hundreds of thousands may lose Internet in July | Journal and Courier | jconline.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even have anti-virus on my system. Never needed it I haven't run into anything yet that I can't get rid of myself.
Click to expand...


If you have Linux that's okay.


----------

